# Win8.1 Toshiba laptop won't boot



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm trying to help a friend figure out why her laptop stopped working.

When I turn the laptop on, it hangs at the very first screen, TOSHIBA Leading Innovation and never seems to attempt to boot.

Here's what I've tried so far from other threads I read:

Refresh your PC: "The drive where Windows is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and try again."

System Restore (there was only one point to choose from): "System Restore did not complete successfully...System Restore failed while copying the registry from the restore point. An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x80070571)"

I went into diskpart and did List Volume, results: 

Volume 0 D DVD-ROM 0 B No Media
Volume 1 C TI10664600G NTFS Partition 686 GB Healthy
Volume 2 E System NTFS Partition 1024 MB Healthy Hidden
Volume 3 FAT32 Partition 260 MB Healthy Hidden
Volume 4 F NTFS Partition 350 MB Healthy Hidden
Volume 5 G Recovery NTFS Partition 10 GB Healthy Hidden

Tried sfc /scannow got this error:
"Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service."

Appreciate any help anyone can provide.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have the Windows 8.1 installation CD?

Can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

No, I don't have the installation CD. Should I make one?

I haven't been able to boot in safe mode either.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You cannot just make a installation CD.

How old is the machine? Do you have any recovery discs?

Post a picture of what happens when booting the PC normally.


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

Can't I use this?
Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help

Based on some of the file dates, it looks like it's 2 years old. My friend said she didn't have any disks for it.

Attached pic of the first screen that appears. Not a whole lot to it. Just hangs there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, yes that link should help create a installation CD.

Go ahead and make one. Can you boot to the BIOS on your PC?


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay, I created an installation CD. I wanted to get the product key in case anything got screwed up, but I guess the product key is hidden from the user in win8? I'm still using win7 on my own machine.

I am able to get into BIOS on her laptop, as well.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows 8, the product key is embedded in the Bios. So, if you reinstall Windows 8, you skip typing in the product key and when it comes time to activate, It will recover the product key from the Bios. 
I notice that your partitions* 2, 3*, and *4*,are *Hidden*. 5 is the Recovery Partition and should be Hidden. You can UnHide 2-4 in Diskpart and it may allow you to run *SFC /scannow*, if you do it an Elevated Command Prompt. Technicians Guides: To Hide / Unhide the Partitions with DiskPart utility on XP


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll give that a try after my little one goes to bed. Any idea why they would be hidden if they shouldn't be? I was also curious as to why there were 3 recovery partitions. I doubt anyone else has worked on her laptop before so however it is came stock or something malicious, I imagine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could you start Startup Repair with the new CD?


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> In Windows 8, the product key is embedded in the Bios. So, if you reinstall Windows 8, you skip typing in the product key and when it comes time to activate, It will recover the product key from the Bios.
> I notice that your partitions* 2, 3*, and *4*,are *Hidden*. 5 is the Recovery Partition and should be Hidden. You can UnHide 2-4 in Diskpart and it may allow you to run *SFC /scannow*, if you do it an Elevated Command Prompt. Technicians Guides: To Hide / Unhide the Partitions with DiskPart utility on XP


I followed the instructions to unhide. I selected volume 2, couldn't assign a letter since it had one, so I removed 'E' and then assigned it again, but it still says hidden. It also doesn't make sense that the Volumes that have letters assigned are showing as hidden. That's a little confusing to me.


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Could you start Startup Repair with the new CD?


That worked. I was able to use Startup Repair with the installation disk. Bingo!

I'm still curious about the diskpart stuff.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll have to wait for Spunk to reply on that. My diskpart knowledge isn't as vast as his.

At least Windows is back in action.


----------



## Jamie17 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help: 
How to use Diskpart commands line to convert/resize/delete partitions?
https://support.microsoft.com/kb/300415?wa=wsignin1.0


----------

